# Crappie Fishing near Athens



## ohiobobcat596 (Mar 3, 2016)

Was wondering if there are any good crappie lakes or just panfish in general around Athens area? I'm from the Cleveland area and want to get out and catch some spring slabs while I'm down at school. Thanks!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Hocking river


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lake Logan and Burr Oak both have good crappie populations. Most run small but you can work threw them and find you some slabs.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Lake Hope has some nice gills in it and ditto on lake logan . It's not a bad fishery just gets crowded at times.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

fishing_marshall said:


> Hocking river


Just this. Only reason not to fish the hock would be heavy rains blowing it out. Great pools right around the Athens area.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fox lake or Lake Snowden then there's Strouds Run but I would go to Snowden Whites Mill has good crappie got a 15'' out of there a few yrs ago fishing on bottom at nite for catfish he took a goldfish


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

20151018_180850




__
Be Like Water


__
Nov 2, 2015







I've caught some nice crappie at Whites' Mill in Athens and also got a lot of them late last fall, trolling Flickr Shad's up and down the dam area in Snowden (which is where the pic was taken).


----------



## ohiobobcat596 (Mar 3, 2016)

Be Like Water said:


> 20151018_180850
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture didn't come up but I take your word for it!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dow Lake, in Strouds Run State Park, right in Athens and in your back yard. A good panfish lake.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree with Dow, it has some good crappie fishing...


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Fox lake or Lake Snowden then there's Strouds Run but I would go to Snowden Whites Mill has good crappie got a 15'' out of there a few yrs ago fishing on bottom at nite for catfish he took a goldfish


You use goldfish?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes I use goldfish ,bluegills ,yellow bellys and several other types of baitfish for catfish have for many yrs


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Just picked up a small one yesterday at the dam at Snowden, they're biting. I was walking the dam but have had the best luck trolling up and down it.


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Yes I use goldfish ,bluegills ,yellow bellys and several other types of baitfish for catfish have for many yrs


I wouldn't mind using native species, but goldfish sound like another invasive species waiting to happen


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

whites mill in athens has huge crappie


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

flyfishtrout said:


> I wouldn't mind using native species, but goldfish sound like another invasive species waiting to happen


I use them for catfish plus they sell them at the bait shop by the pound is they way I buy them when I use them which isnt often cause the bait shop is 35 miles away so I dont make a trip just for them unless im in the area I will stop and get some


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have fished all those lakes growing up and all have decent fish in them - Lake Logan has a few good slabs but there are a lot of small ones as well. Lake hope has some really nice crappie but you have to really work for them. The lake also has some really nice redears. Snowden has some really good bass and it has been a playground for hocking college for years. It also has some really good perch. Dow/Strouds Run has some really nice bass and they always release trout in the lake as well. Fox lake can produce some nice bass as well. I haven't fished this lake for a while but if memory serves me correctly they just cleaned this lake up a few years back.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

flyfishtrout said:


> I wouldn't mind using native species, but goldfish sound like another invasive species waiting to happen


Please go watch some birds somewhere people have been catfishing with goldfish forever.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

flyfishtrout said:


> I wouldn't mind using native species, but goldfish sound like another invasive species waiting to happen


Goldfish are everywhere already in our waters. One of my favorite targets while bowfishing. The whole boat goes nuts when we see one under the lights. It's a mad race to see who can shoot the goldfish first. Awesome little targets.


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

a.c shiner said:


> Please go watch some birds somewhere people have been catfishing with goldfish forever.


?


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> Goldfish are everywhere already in our waters. One of my favorite targets while bowfishing. The whole boat goes nuts when we see one under the lights. It's a mad race to see who can shoot the goldfish first. Awesome little targets.


That may be true, but why contribute to a problem ?


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

flyfishtrout said:


> That may be true, but why contribute to a problem ?


This is why you can't enjoy the outdoors anymore there is always someone breathing down your neck afraid your introducing something from the soles of shoes or what not. give it a break I seen a guy talking about releasing a smallmouth that he had in a tank and there was 50 people trying to get him in so much trouble on here over that.just enjoy fishing and stop worrying about others


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

flyfishtrout said:


> That may be true, but why contribute to a problem ?


Bow fisherman help eliminate the problem.


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

a.c shiner said:


> This is why you can't enjoy the outdoors anymore there is always someone breathing down your neck afraid your introducing something from the soles of shoes or what not. give it a break I seen a guy talking about releasing a smallmouth that he had in a tank and there was 50 people trying to get him in so much trouble on here over that.just enjoy fishing and stop worrying about others


That's what was said about snakeheads and Asian carp, nobody thought to look twice and now those affected fisheries have been largely impacted and millions are being spent to control these invasives. That smallmouth is native to around here so I see no harm in that, but possibly introducing exotics that could out compete native species populations could be an ecological disaster. This is why there are invasive species to begin with. But if you wish to use an exotic non native species that's all on you, but if future generations complain about invasive species you can look back and thank yourself for being part of that, and if you get busted by the DNR don't be surprised cause they don't take situations like that very lightly. Have a nice day


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

How did a guys question about crappie fishing near Athens get derailed into a soapbox dicussion about invasive species? I have seen this on a few threads where someone gets off topic and hijacks a thread. This used to be a no-no but i guess personal agendas are more important than staying on topic.

Goldfish have been sold in bait store for a long time. I don't buy them but I doubt the DNR cares about goldfish because they have been and are currently being sold in bait stores all across Ohio. 

Back to the topic, I fished Lake Logan a couple times when i lived in Columbus and caught some crappie but nothing outstanding.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

crappie in the shallow lakes are biting now, good luck!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

a.c shiner said:


> This is why you can't enjoy the outdoors anymore there is always someone breathing down your neck *afraid your introducing something from the soles of shoes or what not*. give it a break I seen a guy talking about releasing a smallmouth that he had in a tank and there was 50 people trying to get him in so much trouble on here over that.just enjoy fishing and stop worrying about others


Don't use that as a punch line to any joke. I have seen what didymo can do first hand in WV and it ain't pretty. Imagine all the rocks in the stream all coated in 1/4" of what looks like cattle snot. It's awful stuff and it gets easily transported on the soles of shoes...

Back to the topic at hand, the crappie fishing should be heating up. Snowden does have some pigs. I never caught the same numbers out there as I do in other places, but the size was impressive. Quality over quantity. The Ohio River backwaters not far from Athens can be really good, too, if you have a boat/kayak.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have found a kayak is a GREAT tool for spring time crappie. U can slide up onto cover very quitly. Get into thick cover alot of boats pass up. Whendipping docks u can get to the back posts and lift sections boaters normally pass up or snag up trying to squeeze your jig into the tite spots.
Gotta play the wind. 
Good luck finding them! Once you do its a blast.


----------

